# Got the first round of pre-emergent



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

DFW is going to experience a slow soaking rain, tonight ... with showers for the next 48 hours. I laid down Dithiopyr at 4 pounds per 1,000 sq feet. I hope that with another treatment mid-October and yet another at the beginning or February I can control my poa annua problem.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

JBowen said:


> DFW is going to experience a slow soaking rain, tonight ... with showers for the next 48 hours. I laid down Dithiopyr at 4 pounds per 1,000 sq feet. I hope that with another treatment mid-October and yet another at the beginning or February I can control my poa annua problem.


If you truly want to control Poa you'll need to add Simiazine (Princep) to your pre-emergent program. Using only Dithiorpyr isn't going to provide the results you want. Of course Indaziflam (Specticle) has been shown to be the most effective. We have switched to this for our customers this year.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Will Prodiamine control the poa?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> Will Prodiamine control the poa?


I'm not saying that either Prodiamine or Dithiropyr will not provide some control. But most turf manager use those pre-em in conjunction with Simazine to increase the effectiveness/ control. Exclusive use of Prodiamine, Dithiropyr,and Pendulum (same MOA) pre-emergents over the years have led to resistant biotypes of Poa Annua. Like wise university studies have shown these herbicides to be 80% effective in controlling non DNA resistant Poa.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

So is it good to use princep every time you apply a pre emergent?


----------



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

Is it a bit early for DFW pre? I'm waiting another 2 weeks or should I lay down this weekend?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> So is it good to use princep every time you apply a pre emergent?


Yes


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

wolfie said:


> Is it a bit early for DFW pre? I'm waiting another 2 weeks or should I lay down this weekend?


Too early for NE Oklahoma as well. Although I'd rather be early than late in Pre-M and life.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Depends where you live, in terms of timing. Princep helps have another mode of action to discourage herbicide resistance.

I use prodiamine, Princep, and monument.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Depends where you live, in terms of timing. Princep helps have another mode of action to discourage herbicide resistance.
> 
> I use prodiamine, Princep, and monument.


Next time you need Monument look around for Envoke. It's crazy what they charge for the residential turf label compared to AG.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where you live, in terms of timing. Princep helps have another mode of action to discourage herbicide resistance.
> ...


Didn't have to look further than my garage.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice! Do you have any Alion as well?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Nice! Do you have any Alion as well?


Negative. I've got five years worth of prodiamine, simazine, and trifloxysulfuron to use up first. The only other ag product that has my attention, so far, from a value angle, is aim.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Depends where you live, in terms of timing. Princep helps have another mode of action to discourage herbicide resistance.
> 
> I use prodiamine, Princep, and monument.


Do you use all 3 products all 3 rounds of PE?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where you live, in terms of timing. Princep helps have another mode of action to discourage herbicide resistance.
> ...


Yes to all three, but only in the fall application.
Spring application is prodiamine, no monument, no/optional simazine depending on when you apply the spring app and what, if any, other winter weeds you have that showed up.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


No winter app?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

high leverage said:


> wolfie said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a bit early for DFW pre? I'm waiting another 2 weeks or should I lay down this weekend?
> ...


Would it still be too early if you are doing two splits of 6 months rate of prodiamine? I hope not cause I put mine down this past weekend since we had rain in the forecast.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I put mine down two days ago. As long as you put the next application down in six months you will be fine. No matter when you put it down as long as you get a year worth of coverage all is good. This is how I understand it.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I put mine down two days ago. As long as you put the next application down in six months you will be fine. No matter when you put it down as long as you get a year worth of coverage all is good. This is how I understand it.


Thats what i figured. Ill do my next app in Feb (probably 3 months worth since I want to put down a little bit of seed) then 3 months again after that.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Following. I've got the prodiamine and simazine. Are you using both at recommended strength. I was thinking of a September, December and Feb/march application.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


 I believe we've covered this in PMs before. Split it up however you want. My goals are year round coverage and to try to time application as close to germination, when possible.

Last year I applied prodiamine, simazine, and monument in late October. I did an app of prodiamine and simazine (even though I probably didn't need to), in February. I did simazine basically as a post em to pick off any weeds that may have germinated, even if I couldn't see them. Those are the only two premium applications I have done in the last 11 months.

My plan is to apply pre em this year in sep/oct based on weather and my own schedule availability.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jwsjr said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


I follow the label for both. With that being said, both products give you some flexibility in terms of how much you can apply at one time. For siamzine I did rate of 1qt/A.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Yes we did go over this. I was just under the assumption that there should be 3 rounds of PE. But I get it now. You just used a higher rate for longer protection, which drops applications down to 2 apps.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Stro3579 exactly.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Stro3579 exactly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

high leverage said:


> JBowen said:
> 
> 
> > DFW is going to experience a slow soaking rain, tonight ... with showers for the next 48 hours. I laid down Dithiopyr at 4 pounds per 1,000 sq feet. I hope that with another treatment mid-October and yet another at the beginning or February I can control my poa annua problem.
> ...


So: use Princep along with Dithiopyr with every application? Is Princep a spray or granular?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

JBowen said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > JBowen said:
> ...


 Liquid application; primarily for poa annua control but many other uses.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

re: Envoke

I see that you are raising cotton, sugarcane, and/or transplanted tomatoes.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> re: Envoke
> 
> I see that you are raising cotton, sugarcane, and/or transplanted tomatoes.


Don't hate on my one cotton plant garden.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Here it is:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5185&hilit=Princep#p90969


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

lol


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I put mine down earlier this week as I was seeing an uptick in weeds. Yes I normally wait a week or so longer but my lawn told me to treat so I did. Now I worry that it's been a washout. I'll probably hit it again mid-October.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5797



wolfie said:


> Is it a bit early for DFW pre? I'm waiting another 2 weeks or should I lay down this weekend?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is it ok to mix Podiame and Seven Sl insecticide?


----------

